# Themes section for the idevices



## alidsl (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah we need one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I know that more and more people have got into the scene of jailbreaking and filetrip lacks a theme section for it *hint hint*


----------



## Costello (Oct 18, 2010)

good idea, I'll add those as soon as I can


----------



## Jamstruth (Oct 18, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Yeah we need one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that what your repo's for though? Personally I'd have trouble trying to install a theme manually (though i'm sure it would just take a small amount of hunting around the filesystem)


----------



## Costello (Oct 18, 2010)

i need to know a few things before i create the filetrip categories for "i devices"
do i need to create separate categories for the iPhone, iPod Touch, iPad? or are they all compatible 
do i need to create iPhone 3GS, iPhone 4, etc. categories?


----------



## Chaosruler (Oct 18, 2010)

Why not add Microsoft Windows themes while we are still at it, Costello?


----------



## Costello (Oct 18, 2010)

sure, though i don't know much about that either. How would those be categorized?


----------



## alidsl (Oct 18, 2010)

For idevice themes I think it should be:

Apps
Battery
Complete theme
Lockscreen
SpringBoard
System
If someone wants to make improvements to my list go ahead


----------



## prowler (Oct 18, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> sure, though i don't know much about that either. How would those be categorized?


I'm guessing it'll be just one section.
Themes usually come with everything together (explorer.exe, fonts, theme file)


----------



## metamaster (Oct 19, 2010)

Theme sections for iDevices should go like this:
iPhone/3g/3gs, iPod touch/2g/3g
iPod touch 4, iPhone 4 (Retina)
iPad/3g (HD)
Maybe a ringtone section might be useful?

@alidsl: Maybe just app, complete themes and wallpaper sections? Also, what do you mean by system?


----------



## Costello (Nov 7, 2010)

well nobody submitted any theme for iphone and stuff so far...
was this category really necessary?

why did you ask for it if you werent gonna post anything


----------



## vegemikee (Nov 7, 2010)

I think there should be a themes section if people are going to be posting and uploading themes that require a lot of work (eg, apps that require custom springjumps, utilise particular apps such as the "infini" series).  Other than that, it's useless... we have ModMyi for that anyway, and the Cydia repository contains most simple themes that everyone would need anyway


----------

